# Abstain from every form of evil



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2006)

According to 1 Thessalonians 5:22 we are to abstain from every form of evil.

What exactly is Paul referring to and how do we define evil?


----------



## ADKing (Nov 7, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> and how do we define evil?



We define evil by the moral law of God. (Westminster shorter catechism Q&A 14).


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2006)

ADKing said:


> We define evil by the moral law of God. (Westminster shorter catechism Q&A 14).



Thanks I will look that up!


----------

